# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  texas road house to be built in moore

## Jesseda

home depot employee told me that a texas road house is going in between chilis and the new jack in the box

----------


## chemalurgy

That's great.  Texas Road House has very good food.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Exciting! Too bad this will increase the traffic problems even more. Can anyone confirm this?

----------


## Bunty

What a blessing, if true.  The Texas Roadhouse is a mega huge hit in Stillwater.  It rules.  So no wonder you think this will make traffic worse.

----------


## kbsooner

eh, I was still wishing for the TGI Fridays...

----------


## MonkeesFan

Cool, I have not ate there in years though so I forgot what it tastes like and one more thing, why call it Texas Road House? It should be Oklahoma Road House!

----------


## Bunty

Yeah, probably out of state visitors wonder the same think.  

It would have been cool if it was, instead,  Oklahoma Steakhouses going up all over Texas.

----------


## SOONER8693

I will not eat at one ever, as long as they fly the state flag of texass over them.

----------


## oneforone

> I will not eat at one ever, as long as they fly the state flag of texass over them.


Do you also hate Texas Toast?


You should know the people of Texas will not lose any sleep over it.

You should also know the first store opened in Indiana not Texas.

You should also know the company is based out of Kentucky.

Long story short they are Texas in name only just like Texas Toast.

----------


## John1744

I actually find them to be one of the best chain type of restaurants and have almost always had a fantastic meal and great service from there, unlike most chains.

----------


## Matt

> I will not eat at one ever, as long as they fly the state flag of texass over them.


Right on, buddy.  I refuse to play Texas Hold 'Em for similar reasons.  Which is too bad for me, because I think I'd probably kick ass at it.  Oh well.  I'm not gonna give those bastards the satisfaction.

----------


## kevinpate

Causes me to ponder ... will the new location in Moore supplement, or replace, the TRH on the south fringe of the Crossroads Mall property.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Do you also hate Texas Toast?
> 
> 
> You should know the people of Texas will not lose any sleep over it.
> 
> You should also know the first store opened in Indiana not Texas.
> 
> You should also know the company is based out of Kentucky.
> 
> Long story short they are Texas in name only just like Texas Toast.


BFD, move on to your next cause.

----------


## oneforone

> BFD, move on to your next cause.


 
Wow, who #### in your cornflakes this morning?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> Wow, who #### in your cornflakes this morning?


Your welcome.

Go Texas Longhorns!

----------


## SOONER8693

> Wow, who #### in your cornflakes this morning?


You, apparently.

----------


## kevinpate

Is there any signage up, or any source other than the statement of an HD employee?

Not knocking the HD person ... just curious.

----------


## nancyfryhover

Oh, goody, some more new low paying jobs for Moore....and good food!  Sorry, probably not the best first post to make.  But....OMG...how many food places can Moore support?????

----------


## rcjunkie

> Oh, goody, some more new low paying jobs for Moore....and good food!  Sorry, probably not the best first post to make.  But....OMG...how many food places can Moore support?????


Apparently just as many as OKC, Edmond, Norman, Tulsa, Lawton, Enid, Chickasha, El Reno, Newcastle, Blanchard, Tuttle, Amber, Noble, Slaughterville, Gotebo, Eufaula, McAlister, Carney, etc;, etc;, (supply and demand)

----------


## frittsfarm

This is not true.

Thanks. Jason Fritts

----------


## amarieb

I work for the TRH by Crossroads, and have heard nothing of another Texas Roadhouse being built nearby. It's very possible the HD employee heard of a Logan's Roadhouse being built. I don't know for sure...but people get the two mixed up all the time.

----------


## Jesseda

well frittsfarm guy said no( wierd that he just created an  account today dont know how legit the user is, if so i guess the home depot lady lied.. but why make something up.. maybe she heard it from someone else because this lady doesnt seem to lie, but oh well, i will still wait an see maybe its going in across from jack in the box on 19th and she misunderstood the location or maybe it is a logans road house???? do not know what logans roadhouse it though

----------


## kevinpate

Logan's is another steak haus company.

I've no clue who frittsfarm is.  As for our other new poster, I'm confident I've got a clear bead on TRH employee amarieb, given my general disbelief in coincidences.  

Welcome aboard lass.  Glad you chimed in.

----------


## Easy180

Would be glad to have it but it doesn't make much sense with the crossroads location packing it in every night

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> Would be glad to have it but it doesn't make much sense with the crossroads location packing it in every night


Considering the Norman crowd and most of Moore, it sure does.

----------


## frittsfarm

Hi Jesseda,

Our family owns the property that you posted about. As far as I know, no one from or anyone rep'ing for Texas Roadhouse has contacted me.

I have & do get inquiries but no one has said anything about a TRH but sometimes they (the potential tenants) have to have anonymity and they don't share 'who' the tenant is.

I know there are several dine-in/fast casual restaurants looking around our area & I know of at least one sit-down restaurant (the latter, I don't know who or what type of restaurant that is).

But, I wanted to be very clear that at this time, a TRH is not in play for the lot you were originally talking about.

Hope that helps.  If there's doubt on who I am, please visit Fritts Farm in Moore Oklahoma and you can find our contact information there.

Thanks. Jason Fritts




> well frittsfarm guy said no( wierd that he just created an  account today dont know how legit the user is, if so i guess the home depot lady lied.. but why make something up.. maybe she heard it from someone else because this lady doesnt seem to lie, but oh well, i will still wait an see maybe its going in across from jack in the box on 19th and she misunderstood the location or maybe it is a logans road house???? do not know what logans roadhouse it though

----------


## kawititnow

Still waiting for an Italian restaurant to come to Moore...

----------


## russellc

Jason Fritts,  on Direct Developments website, they show the lot inbetween Jack in the Box and Chili's is "owned by others",  can you tell us who the "others" are?  It also shows Target on the east side of Fritts Blvd., is that still moving forward?

----------


## frittsfarm

Others = US 

West (not east) side of Fritts Blvd - it's being worked on. I can give an update by end of month, hopefully.




> Jason Fritts,  on Direct Developments website, they show the lot inbetween Jack in the Box and Chili's is "owned by others",  can you tell us who the "others" are?  It also shows Target on the east side of Fritts Blvd., is that still moving forward?

----------


## Jesseda

thanks jason, i live across the street just a little west...i have been excited about all the new things going in...to bad the road house is a no i guess.. next time im at home depot i will ask the lady (she usually is customer service area) where she got road house from...

----------


## kbsooner

jason,

thanks for joining in, good to see someone in the know on the board.  Now for my plea, NO MO(O)RE FAST FOOD! I know the almighty $$$ rules, but seriously, do what you can  :Wink:

----------


## russellc

thanks jason

----------


## plmccordj

I have never heard such idiocy in hating a state because of a ball game.  These are the type of Sooner fans that make me embarrassed to admit that I graduated from OU.  These are the guys that you see making the upside down long horn symbol while playing the Kansas Jayhawks.

It is a game people.  Holy cow!  A game!  I was born and raised in Oklahoma but I love to visit Texas as well.  I am going to have to make a screen shot of Sooner8683's post because people would never believe me if I told them.  I had to read it out loud for my wife to hear and her response was the same shaking of her head as my own.

Just think about it.  I hate Texas!  Those sorry Long Horns.  I could see it if it were a joke but these people take this stuff seriously making it difficult to take them serious.  Wow!  Can you people believe that?  It is a game!

----------


## rcjunkie

> I have never heard such idiocy in hating a state because of a ball game.  These are the type of Sooner fans that make me embarrassed to admit that I graduated from OU.  These are the guys that you see making the upside down long horn symbol while playing the Kansas Jayhawks.
> 
> It is a game people.  Holy cow!  A game!  I was born and raised in Oklahoma but I love to visit Texas as well.  I am going to have to make a screen shot of Sooner8683's post because people would never believe me if I told them.  I had to read it out loud for my wife to hear and her response was the same shaking of her head as my own.
> 
> Just think about it.  I hate Texas!  Those sorry Long Horns.  I could see it if it were a joke but these people take this stuff seriously making it difficult to take them serious.  Wow!  Can you people believe that?  It is a game!


Not taking up for OU fans, nor condoning said behavior, but having lived in Austin for 4 years before moving back to OK, there was just as much hatred pointed/voiced toward the Okie State.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> I have never heard such idiocy in hating a state because of a ball game.  These are the type of Sooner fans that make me embarrassed to admit that I graduated from OU.  These are the guys that you see making the upside down long horn symbol while playing the Kansas Jayhawks.
> 
> It is a game people.  Holy cow!  A game!  I was born and raised in Oklahoma but I love to visit Texas as well.


Exactly.  But the thing to consider is that the vast majority of OU fans that embarass you are the ones that never even stepped foot on campus for a class.  Yes, I know it may be shocking to them, but it's a university and not a professional sports team.  This is one thing I'll never understand about the very large group of OU fans (yes, there are even some OSU fans that fall into this category).  It cracks me up when they say "we" when it comes to OU or OSU.  There is no "we" if you never attended a class there.

----------


## flintysooner

> jason,
> 
> thanks for joining in, good to see someone in the know on the board.  Now for my plea, NO MO(O)RE FAST FOOD! I know the almighty $$$ rules, but seriously, do what you can


I'm curious about your plea.

Looking at what is there or Fritts Farm I see Chick-Fil-A, Starbucks, Chili's, and now Jack In The Box.  Are you opposed to Chick-Fil-A or Jack In The Box or perhaps Starbucks?

----------


## SOONER8693

> I have never heard such idiocy in hating a state because of a ball game.  These are the type of Sooner fans that make me embarrassed to admit that I graduated from OU.  These are the guys that you see making the upside down long horn symbol while playing the Kansas Jayhawks.
> 
> It is a game people.  Holy cow!  A game!  I was born and raised in Oklahoma but I love to visit Texas as well.  I am going to have to make a screen shot of Sooner8683's post because people would never believe me if I told them.  I had to read it out loud for my wife to hear and her response was the same shaking of her head as my own.
> 
> Just think about it.  I hate Texas!  Those sorry Long Horns.  I could see it if it were a joke but these people take this stuff seriously making it difficult to take them serious.  Wow!  Can you people believe that?  It is a game!


It's Sooner fans like you that make me embarrased to say I graduated from OU. When you've lived my life and  walked in my shoes, then you and your wife can comment on what I like and don't like. Until  then, bug out.
p.s. I am an OU grad, and my friends that graduated from OU hate texass as much as I do. Looks like you are the ODD MAN out here.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

School pride has split what could be a good relationship between Texas and Oklahoma. Who cares, it's school pride... I hate schools in general. 

Do you also hate the Oklahoma State? A big rival for your beloved Sooners is also IN STATE. I guess anywhere outside of Norman just absolutely sucks and can go to hell right?

Sports pride like I see from the college fanbase is embarrassing, no matter what team it is. People live their entire life hating another state/region just because of ONE COLLEGE SPORTS TEAM? Grow up.

----------


## russellc

:Congrats:

----------


## cdbthunder

Thanks Jason for the solid info. sometimes I get really tired of people who get on here and post shaky facts or rumors. I must say though that this an exciting time to live in Moore and thanks to your family, you are making it a better place to live.

----------


## Jesseda

what to  the ever cdblah thunder.. thats what this site was created for..i heard what was going in.. nothing is pure fact even when a sign goes up...kinda like the outlet mall.. and also how firemountain was suppose to go in.. this is a board to discuss things that are happening going on and asking or letting people know hat they have heard.. if you dont like whay i posted or the code word "shaky" then please block my post from your eyes plus i said at the begininning a home depot employee told me.. not the  city economic developer or a lowes employee

----------


## kbsooner

> I'm curious about your plea.
> 
> Looking at what is there or Fritts Farm I see Chick-Fil-A, Starbucks, Chili's, and now Jack In The Box.  Are you opposed to Chick-Fil-A or Jack In The Box or perhaps Starbucks?


I don't want to go into diatribe mode again as on some previous threads, but I think we've reached about the right density of fast food options in the 1 mile radius centered on Telephone and 19th.  No MAS!  Texas Road House is a step in the right direction, and I think the Fritts area is ripe to bring in more sit down type options.  I frequent CFA a LOT, Starbucks on occasion, and surely I will stop in @ JIB once in a blue moon.  I agree with a previous poster that an Italian place would be a nice addition to the area.  Zio's probably would have done well in that area, too bad there already is a Mazzios.  However I just read on Wiki that Zio's is not a part of the Mazzio's corp...

----------


## Soonerman

Isn't Target supposed to go to fritts farm?

----------


## kbsooner

> Isn't Target supposed to go to fritts farm?


Jason probably can confirm, but they own the parcel of Fritts area West of Home Depot.

----------


## Jesseda

there was a map showing a target that was located on fritts farm.. i do not remeber what link.. maybe someone already posted the link on another thread

----------


## cdbthunder

> what to  the ever cdblah thunder.. thats what this site was created for..i heard what was going in.. nothing is pure fact even when a sign goes up...kinda like the outlet mall.. and also how firemountain was suppose to go in.. this is a board to discuss things that are happening going on and asking or letting people know hat they have heard.. if you dont like whay i posted or the code word "shaky" then please block my post from your eyes plus i said at the begininning a home depot employee told me.. not the  city economic developer or a lowes employee


Calm down Jesseda, I was merely pointing out that the rumors on here get out of control sometimes. My intent was to not censor anyone for posting shaky facts, inuendos, or second hand info. I was just venting my frustration because I have had my hopes dashed on here before thinking we were getting a certain business or restaurant and then it not come to fruition.

----------


## frittsfarm

@ Soonerman
@ kbsooner

Sorry on this. I'll be generic with a response & I know those aren't the best answers ... end of month, I can comment further.




> Jason probably can confirm, but they own the parcel of Fritts area West of Home Depot.

----------


## drinner-okc

Drive by Home Depot & look at the signs . That whole area was the 'Fritts Farm'!
They probably know who they've sold land to.

Just say'n

----------


## MsDarkstar

Knowing and actually being able to tell what they know are two entirely different things.  I'm sure there are many legalities involved in land deals of that magnitude, as well as confidentiality issues.  

WHEN they're able to tell, hopefully Jason Fritts will be kind enough to post here about it.  Until then, we've got to be patient!

----------


## frittsfarm

drinner-okc:

"was the 'Fritts Farm'!" ---- IS Fritts Farm




> Drive by Home Depot & look at the signs . That whole area was the 'Fritts Farm'!
> They probably know who they've sold land to.
> 
> Just say'n

----------


## frittsfarm

MsDarkstar - you are correct. 

Thanks for understanding. Jason Fritts




> Knowing and actually being able to tell what they know are two entirely different things.  I'm sure there are many legalities involved in land deals of that magnitude, as well as confidentiality issues.  
> 
> WHEN they're able to tell, hopefully Jason Fritts will be kind enough to post here about it.  Until then, we've got to be patient!

----------


## MsDarkstar

Personally, I'm really excited to see the area growing up.  I know that traffic is a huge issue along 19th St & Telephone Rd. but at some point, it'll get sorted out.  We can't expect miracles overnight when it comes to solving traffic issues; if we could, I-35 wouldn't have been under construction for the last however many years.

I'd love to see another sit-down restaurant go in.  Fingers crossed on that.  I think getting a Target would be awesome, too.  I'm just sad that I'll be moving out of State next month, thus depriving me of Jack In the Box being close & convenient.  I'm moving to a State where there IS no JIB!  My family will still be in Moore though, so I'll be back often.  Can't wait to see the progress that's made while I'm gone!

----------


## jon

It looks like they're doing the prep work to add turn lanes to 19th on both sides of Telephone.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Drove down 19th last night, saw the "Coming Soon - TARGET" signs up!

----------


## jon

There are also traffic count sensors on 19th west of Santa Fe. Possible expansion that way too.

----------


## kevinpate

> Drove down 19th last night, saw the "Coming Soon - TARGET" signs up!


that'll help Moore folk, and dial down the Norman volume a tad.  
win, win crowd wise ... 
not so great sales tax revenue wise for Norman, a boost to Moore

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I am seeing traffic count sensors on a lot of East/West roads. I see them on 149th (19th), 134th, 119th, and 89th. I think it is just an Oklahoma City traffic count for the southside in general, not necessarily because of Target or Fritts.

----------


## Chase

Norman is going to be hurting from the Target in Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

hmmmm, last time i was in target was 4 years ago.. i might go there more often now since there will be one just outside my neighborhood, its been awhile since the talk of target going in, now im glad to see they finally put out the coming soon sign

----------


## shaws007

Does anyone know if it's going to be a Super Target or just a regular Target?

----------


## pearlbluevtx

I was in that area yesterday afternoon and didn't see a coming soon/target sign.

I did see a Coming Soon Jack In The Box sign though - no Target sign.





> Drove down 19th last night, saw the "Coming Soon - TARGET" signs up!

----------


## rcjunkie

> I was in that area yesterday afternoon and didn't see a coming soon/target sign.
> 
> I did see a Coming Soon Jack In The Box sign though - no Target sign.


It's on the S. side of 19th, just West of Home Depot.

----------


## frittsfarm

> It's on the S. side of 19th, just West of Home Depot.


There's not a 'Coming Soon - Target' sign on our property.

There is a Jack In The Box/Coming Soon sign

There is a FRITTS FARM info sign (same as off Tele Rd east side)

There is a Direct Development / Fritts Farm info sign (we have a 3 more of these on our property as well).

There is a sign for the new Fire Station No 1 / builder sign.

Unless I'm out of the loop (!!), there's not another sign out there. I'll drive over there and see.  I drove down 19th St yesterday and it's the same pasture land and signage that I'm used to seeing!


I AM appreciative of the interest in this though ... thanks! Jason Fritts

----------


## MsDarkstar

My nephew manages Chateau de Bronze at 19th & Santa Fe.  I was on my way to see him at work & saw the signs on the South side.  I think there were two, tall skinny & red, with the white Target bullseye.  Picked his friend up & on our way back down 19th we drove by again and HE pointed the signs out to me, said Oooh look, Target's coming!  I said ok, so those ARE Target signs?  I thought they were when I went by before but only noticed the logo.  He said yeah, pretty sure that's what they said.  LOL if I gave incorrect information, I am SO sorry!  I know that the Fritt's logo is round, looks like multicolored "petals"...I can't imagine that both of us would seperately misinterpret signs as being Target signs but weirder things have happened! 

Let me know if I'm crazy or blind please so I can make an appointment with the eye doc!  :Smile:

----------


## Jesseda

idrove by this morning, my rubber necking self almost caused a accident, i didnt see a target sign, lots of fritts signs and the jack in the box sign.. on the north side the coming soon bank sign and that chicken sign..hmmm

----------


## kbsooner

> Does anyone know if it's going to be a Super Target or just a regular Target?


Every rumor I've heard has been that it is not a Super...

----------


## Easy180

> Every rumor I've heard has been that it is not a Super...


What I have heard as well...regular target is not very exciting

----------


## Chase

The new regular Targets now have quite the grocery section.

----------


## soonerwatcher

> Exactly.  But the thing to consider is that the vast majority of OU fans that embarass you are the ones that never even stepped foot on campus for a class.  Yes, I know it may be shocking to them, but it's a university and not a professional sports team.  This is one thing I'll never understand about the very large group of OU fans (yes, there are even some OSU fans that fall into this category).  It cracks me up when they say "we" when it comes to OU or OSU.  There is no "we" if you never attended a class there.


So the fact that I attended every home game at OU from the time that I was five years old until 17 or 18 means nothing. As soon as I chose a different college to attend, one better suited for my economic situation at the time, means I can no longer be a fan. Remind me to tell my six year old that she can no longer cheer for the OU women because she has not attended class at OU. I think your argument is old and tired.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> So the fact that I attended every home game at OU from the time that I was five years old until 17 or 18 means nothing. As soon as I chose a different college to attend, one better suited for my economic situation at the time, means I can no longer be a fan. Remind me to tell my six year old that she can no longer cheer for the OU women because she has not attended class at OU. I think your argument is old and tired.


Of course you can still be a fan, you'll just be grouped with the others.  Like I said, it is a university, not a professional sports team.  It is not an "argument".  Facts are facts.  I'm sorry if it hurts your feelings.

----------


## soonerwatcher

> Of course you can still be a fan, you'll just be grouped with the others.  Like I said, it is a university, not a professional sports team.  It is not an "argument".  Facts are facts.  I'm sorry if it hurts your feelings.


Don't recall arguing whether it was a university or a pro sports franchise. Don't let your ego get to high your going to have to do a lot more to hurt my feelings.

----------


## ksu4ever

I would imagine when they begin the restructuring of the I-35/I-240 interchange the businesses in the Crossroads Mall area will suffer mightily.

----------


## mblues

> I would imagine when they begin the restructuring of the I-35/I-240 interchange the businesses in the Crossroads Mall area will suffer mightily.


Ok, I'll bite; when is this project forecasted to hit? The last I heard on that rumor was that it was false and nothing was planned. Has something new come up on this deal?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

They [OK] own the old Ford Dealership on the SW corner of the interchange.

----------


## Easy180

> Ok, I'll bite; when is this project forecasted to hit? The last I heard on that rumor was that it was false and nothing was planned. Has something new come up on this deal?


Didn't the city clear out a row of houses north of 240 for the project?

----------


## mblues

> Didn't the city clear out a row of houses north of 240 for the project?


I believe it was actually some apartments. I am not saying it won't happen, but the last I heard it was a rumor and there wasn't anything on the planning table.

----------

